# Sig P290 6 & 8-round mags - sorta funky



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I ran two 6-rounds mags of SD ammo through the gun after I bought it. Reloaded the mag "by hand". Then I bought a Maglula UpLULA MAG loader.
I was waiting for the 8-round mags to wring it out more. I went out to the Nat'l Forest to shoot today. First I ran out the SD ammo that was already in
the gun. The 8-rd mag in the gun. And changed to the 6-rd mag. No problems. And switched to practice ammo.

Two things developed relative to the magazines (the gun was fine).

First, I used the loader on an 8-rd mag. The metal baseplate has a "pin" holding it in place. The plastic "finger" extension extends below the metal baseplate
and all around the metal magazine. And, it is free to slide up on the mag. All the way to the top and off the mag if you want. 

In order to seat the mag in the gun requires a REALLY HARD SLAP to the mag with the heel of your hand, at the back of the mag where the metal base is
closest to the bottom of the plastic "finger surround". If you don't DO THIS the mag WON'T seat. It WON'T SEAT. It is easy to "miss" this. 

You can seat the 8-rd mag with "normal" pressure by placing your thumb inside the plastic and pushing directly on the metal baseplate. Not a "reload" method.
And, I guess I'm supposed to "glue" the plastic finger extension to the metal mag ?

Second, I started to load the 6-rd mag. After two rounds, the baseplate flew off, and part of the spring came out. It turns out the baseplate is plastic and has
internal slots that slide over metal "rails" formed at the bottom of the mag. There is NOTHING to retain the baseplate, and it is easy to slide it forward
(and off), even when the mag is fully loaded. It has a hole in the center of the plate in the same place as the metal 8-rd baseplate, but no retaining "pin".

When reloading the 6-rd mag I had to place a finger under the UpLULA loader to keep the baseplate in place for EACH round. Failure to remember that caused
the baseplate to fly off because of the "loader angle". I'm ashamed to admit how many times I forgot and that happened.

Questions:
Other P290 owners: Do your 6-rd mags have this system of a plastic baseplate "just sliding on" with no retention method ?
Other Siggies: Do any other Sig mags "operate" like these two ?

I'm wondering if my 6-rounder "missed" an assembly operation ?


----------



## Primo456 (Jun 29, 2011)

My 6-rd mag seems to work fine. I got about 150 rounds through it. The plastic baseplate is solid and does not move. A metal notch in the middle of the plastic seems to hold it in place just fine. I have to pay close attention that it locks in the gun. With ear protection I can't hear it click in place. Couple of times it was not seated and slid out of the gun. My 8-rd mag baseplate does slip if I use my loader. The pressure pushes the plastic upward. I just use my thumb and slide it down so it can lock in the gun. Not sure if I will call Sig and ask for a replacement. Think they are probably all that way based on the design. No issues loading the 8-rd mag with two hands and my thumb. Except the last two rounds get tight to push in.


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

I brought this one up to see how things are going now.


----------

